# School Talent Show Poster



## Rowan (Nov 21, 2008)

Spoiler












what do you think?


*update did it all new*


----------



## Noitora (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll be honest, I don't like this a bit, The graffiti text is completely unreadable to me, the stroke in the gears is crappy, the layer style you came up with in the red text is too simple, the stars brush is totally pixalated, better find a new one  and the black text in the lowest part of the image doesn't look that good too also the stroke in the tribal thingy is totally lame too. The good thing is that you're actually trying and this will at least lead you somewhere.

No offense.
-Noitora


----------



## Rowan (Nov 21, 2008)

none taken thanks for the honest review


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

and next time can u resize the picture for us to see please.. ¬ ¬


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 21, 2008)

Consider re-wording the red text a little, "If you wish to audition get an audition slip from your form teacher information of the audition will be included" sounds a little awkward. (suggestion (although writing isn't really my thing): "If you wish to audition, you can get an audition slip with entry information from your form teacher.") Also you missed the capital letter on the next line


----------



## Anakir (Nov 21, 2008)

I haven't read the criticism from the other posts yet so I would criticize it only from my point of view without the ideas of others.

The graffiti style text is very hard to read. I suggest something legible so it stands out more. I would recommend the title in a different color other than black and white so that grabs the viewer's attention first because the description is definitely popping out more than the title is. People will read on when there's more text, so just leave the description in black.

The stars are pixelated, I'd probably prefer a more of a solid star. It seems a bit clustered. I'd probably place those gears on the background somewhere else. Maybe around the title instead?

Other than that, it's not too bad. But can use a little fixing up.

Good luck with it.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 21, 2008)

Just some personal thoughts, perhaps someone might agree:  I'm not a fan when people use a font for graffiti.  I don't know why.  It's almost like using midi files and trying to pass them off as a symphony.  Or a white kid trying to be gangsta.  Or an american acting japanese based on watching anime.

Other than that, I can't tell what the first few words are.  I know it is supposed to say "Cathys" but it could also be "Canadas".

Basically, I agree fully with Noitora.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm yeah it dosent quite work, I think maybe try changing the color of the backround from white and add some color to the graffiti, I think the main problem is everything blends together too much and its hard on the eye to pick things out.


----------



## Chri5 (Nov 23, 2008)

im not going to hold back this comment but i know you may not agree with me...

completely re do it... read some tuts of basic design and preplan if this is a big piece


----------



## asuri (Nov 23, 2008)

it looks like you took pictures and just slapped on the words, sorry

the white post it makes the white background kinda blinding in contrast with the words
the red words seem a random choice


----------



## Rowan (Nov 23, 2008)

i have made a new poster and i think it now looks awesome


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 23, 2008)

The stars still suck, but everything else is good

now if only your school had talent


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 23, 2008)

I think that the C looks too much like a U, in the graffiti font. Maybe you could erase the vertical stroke at the end of the C?


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 23, 2008)

I think he/she should be fine with the graffitti text now

its not that unreadable, and people seeing it will probably have heard of Cathays high school


----------



## Seven (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks nicely improved now that the text is more readable. The fence lining is a little bit distracting, as the buildings should probably be the most prominent figure in the background. Besides that, consider putting the "All proceeds will go towards Cancer Research UK" in white instead of dark gray.


----------



## Chri5 (Nov 23, 2008)

the new one lookss alot better but lose the graffiti font... its fuckin ugly... or use a nicer grafftiti font that is more readable


----------



## Rowan (Nov 23, 2008)

Chri5 said:
			
		

> the new one lookss alot better but lose the graffiti font... its fuckin ugly... or use a nicer graffiti font that is more readable


i will not lose the font and have already made a final please close this topic it is no longer needed


----------



## Anakir (Nov 23, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> Chri5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would agree with Chri5 as well.. it still takes a bit of time to read. It's up to you if you want to change it, but from the looks of it, I don't think you would. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just gotta let you know though, its hard to satisfy everyone. But if majority agrees on one thing, its better to go that direction so you satisfy the majority instead. But, you can always leave it and make it stand out 'cause its different.

Either way, good luck.


----------

